# Most dangerous man in the room



## punisher73 (Dec 18, 2019)

Good video and reminder if your goal is self-defense.  Think about what you are advertising about yourself when out in public.


----------



## BFoley (Dec 18, 2019)

Great video.  One of my instructors was this overweight guy in his 40's.  Didn't look like much on the outside.  But he was fast and strong, and when he hit me, it felt like I was hit by a truck.  Would never look at him like he was an a$$-kicker.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 18, 2019)

I am not really concerned about my image or my saftey to that point where I would fixate on what sort of persona I am presenting. 

Especially if my motivation is getting some sort of leg up in an attack. 

I am very rarely the most dangerous guy in the room though so it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2019)

drop bear said:


> I am very rarely the most dangerous guy in the room though so it doesn't matter as much.



That must be one seriously big room.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2019)

This has interested me for many years. It's part of profiling. There are those that will say they don't profile anyone. Those people either don't realize that they profile everyone to some extent, or are themselves projecting a certain image through their words, body language or actions.

It's basic human nature that starts when you're a kid. Every kid thinks they know who the toughest kids in their classroom are. Know who the toughest kids on the playground are, who the toughest kids on the corner are etc, etc.  But much of it is a matter of false projection on their part, and false identification on the other's part. And there will be a segment that will say, "Oh, yeah, well, there's one way to find out". Of course there is, at least at that particular moment in time. But _that_ changes, too.

People only think they know who the toughest people in the room are. Think about your own particular dojo or gym. When you first started, most people could probably kick your ash nine ways to Sunday. At least I hope they could. But if you've been training for a while that's changed quite a bit, hasn't it? You aren't the same person you were five years of training ago, are you?

Outside in the real world there are all sorts of people. Some of them project a certain image that tries to intimidate. Either through display or words. Now think of the toughest people you've ever known. They either show no threat through complete confidence, or have that underlying part of them that you can just sense. We all feel it. We all profile it in others. And we all project a certain image either consciously or subconsciously. It's just part of our animal instincts.

For me, personally, I like to be dismissed. Completely overlooked as any threat. My physical size allows it more than most people larger than I. Being dismissed allows a person a tactical advantage if they know how to use it. It allows better positioning or better repositioning, it allows the element of surprise, it necessitates the opponent to react because the opponent was not aware of what you were capable of bringing to the party because you already knew you were in a fight....it just hadn't started yet. They had no idea, they were too busy being the big cheese, too busy dismissing. 

So, when you bring it, bring it. You don't have to be the toughest person in the room, you don't even have to be the smartest. Just bring it.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 19, 2019)

Article: Conceal Your Treasure:

Alliance Martial Arts


----------



## drop bear (Dec 19, 2019)

Buka said:


> That must be one seriously big room.



It is a seriously tough room that's for sure.

It was one of those things I was thinking about once how people go on about being an Alpha male. And I don't think it is the compliment that people think it is.

My view was if you are the baddest man in the room then where are you getting your inspiration from?


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 19, 2019)

I find it an interesting topic.  I have looked a lot into the "Gray Man" philosophy of moving through crowds/public unnoticed and not drawing attention to yourself.  They also make the point of carrying yourself with confidence and being aware, which I think is key.  Too many people think that being unnoticed means walking around with your head down and LOOKING like you don't want to be noticed (body language says "victim").

Working in LE for over 20 years and studying MA for about 25 years, I see many people who where their "tactical gear" shirts and act like they are an operator or MAists always where martial art related shirts for their style/dojo that draw attention to themselves.

I agree with him on his "open carry" opinion as well and have told that to people for years (Michigan has an open carry) that they are identifying themselves as a target and will be the first one shot before you even know there is trouble.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 19, 2019)

No such person as the most dangerous person in the room.  Just people in a room with all different types of risks and threats.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 19, 2019)

I have taken up gell blasting which is a poor man's airsoft. So my tactical look has been increasing at the moment.

But the likely hood I will get jumped over it is pretty slim.


----------



## pdg (Dec 20, 2019)

drop bear said:


> I have taken up gell blasting which is a poor man's airsoft. So my tactical look has been increasing at the moment.
> 
> But the likely hood I will get jumped over it is pretty slim.
> 
> View attachment 22623



Is that you without a beard?


----------



## Randy Pio (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm lactose intolerant, so feed me dairy; I become the most dangerous man in the room.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 20, 2019)

drop bear said:


> It is a seriously tough room that's for sure.
> 
> It was one of those things I was thinking about once how people go on about being an Alpha male. And I don't think it is the compliment that people think it is.
> 
> My view was if you are the baddest man in the room then where are you getting your inspiration from?


That is a great attitude. I figure the 'baddest' guy in the room isn't needing to look for inspiration very often. They are just on Go all the time.  
I cannot say it to the degree it could back in my competition days but that drive, or attitude, or chip, or whatever you want to call it is an awesome feeling. I pretty much had it 24/7. I reflect sometimes and wonder how I was able to have it all the time? How one person is so driven and the next is not? In the south we call it 'want to'. It is all the intangibles one can think of and how 'loudly' things like fear, pain, embarrassment, etc... bounce around in your head.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2019)

drop bear said:


> I have taken up gell blasting which is a poor man's airsoft. So my tactical look has been increasing at the moment.
> 
> But the likely hood I will get jumped over it is pretty slim.
> 
> View attachment 22623


Haha yep, you look like you could hurt someone in 14,000 different ways!

And then sit back and sip an iced tea afterwards ;D


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Dec 23, 2019)

Why i always carry a F1 Grenade in my pocket.


----------



## pdg (Dec 23, 2019)

Rat said:


> Why i always carry a F1 Grenade in my pocket.



You mean your character in a computer game, right?


----------



## jobo (Dec 23, 2019)

punisher73 said:


> I find it an interesting topic.  I have looked a lot into the "Gray Man" philosophy of moving through crowds/public unnoticed and not drawing attention to yourself.  They also make the point of carrying yourself with confidence and being aware, which I think is key.  Too many people think that being unnoticed means walking around with your head down and LOOKING like you don't want to be noticed (body language says "victim").
> 
> Working in LE for over 20 years and studying MA for about 25 years, I see many people who where their "tactical gear" shirts and act like they are an operator or MAists always where martial art related shirts for their style/dojo that draw attention to themselves.
> 
> I agree with him on his "open carry" opinion as well and have told that to people for years (Michigan has an open carry) that they are identifying themselves as a target and will be the first one shot before you even know there is trouble.


i'm not getting into the gun thing as its outside my experience, but i really wouldn't try to rob or attack someone who was clearly carrying a gun, i just wouldn't, just as i wouldn't try to pick a fight with someone carrying a hammer and it must be a very rare set of circumstances were this is a significant disadvantage

as to the rest , it doesn't really matter, wearing your gi in public is just dawkish. but the most likely outcome is people laughing at you, if you can stand people mocking you, then its largely ok
as for tactical gear, do you look tactical or just a comic want to be is really the question, but the larger question is do you look like you belong,

 the biggest problem i've faced is looking too good, standing outside of the stockwell tube station after dark wearing an armani suit and a rolex is comparable with being a gazelle being surveyed by lions, if you want to pass unnoticed in an urban environment then you need to look '' urban'' if looking tactical passes for urban in your neck of the woods, that's fine, i find the best look is poverty and not worth robbing if your in a dodgy place

i did stop wearing my '' karate '' jacket, not because of fear of attack, but rather i just attracted people who used to do ma to come and talk me to endlessly about how they used to do TKD and as they were dull people it was best not to draw them in


----------



## pdg (Dec 23, 2019)

jobo said:


> i really wouldn't try to rob or attack someone who was clearly carrying a gun, i just wouldn't, just as i wouldn't try to pick a fight with someone carrying a hammer and it must be a very rare set of circumstances were this is a significant disadvantage



This would be to do with threat identification.

You go to rob a bank, step one is remove obvious threats.

Security, and anyone with a gun on their hip are the most likely to try to stop you first. They're target one.


----------



## pdg (Dec 23, 2019)

pdg said:


> This would be to do with threat identification.
> 
> You go to rob a bank, step one is remove obvious threats.
> 
> Security, and anyone with a gun on their hip are the most likely to try to stop you first. They're target one.



Pressed post by mistake...

It's not about choosing those people as a sole target (they'd likely get avoided by a random mugger).

It's when they're in a group you want to control in some way that they become a primary target.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 23, 2019)

pdg said:


> This would be to do with threat identification.
> 
> You go to rob a bank, step one is remove obvious threats.
> 
> Security, and anyone with a gun on their hip are the most likely to try to stop you first. They're target one.



I think yall watch too many movies...lol.

I used to subscribe to that logic but now....some days I conceal.....some days I open carry.

I dress how I want and Ill handle threats as they happen.  On my time, I don't worry about the mights and what ifs.


----------



## jobo (Dec 23, 2019)

pdg said:


> This would be to do with threat identification.
> 
> You go to rob a bank, step one is remove obvious threats.
> 
> Security, and anyone with a gun on their hip are the most likely to try to stop you first. They're target one.


id warn against armed robbery as a life style choice, just as waving it about in public could be close to suicides, but that not really the issue under consideration


----------



## jobo (Dec 23, 2019)

pdg said:


> Pressed post by mistake...
> 
> It's not about choosing those people as a sole target (they'd likely get avoided by a random mugger).
> 
> It's when they're in a group you want to control in some way that they become a primary target.


im not dismissing it as having no potential draw backs just these circumstances seem a lot less likely than a random mugging


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 23, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I think yall watch too many movies...lol.
> 
> I used to subscribe to that logic but now....some days I conceal.....some days I open carry.
> 
> I dress how I want and Ill handle threats as they happen.  On my time, I don't worry about the mights and what ifs.


Nail on the head. I don't know if you read my post about my friend who just passed away; he had no 'buts' and only the good 'what ifs' in his life, never the one's from living in fear.


----------

